# EPLAN P8 Makros



## sailor (25 Mai 2008)

Hallo Leute,
ich soll in der Firma erstmals EPLAN P8 einsetzen. Wo gibt es (Download)eine brauchbare und ausgereifte Makrodatenbank, speziell auch für S7 - Baugruppen? Hab hier im Forum noch nichts entsprechendes gefunden.
Gruß  
Sailor


----------



## bgischel (25 Mai 2008)

Hallo,

nun ja. Du wirst, bis auf Ausnahmen, nicht wirklich viel im Netz finden. Wenn Du möchtest kannst Du hier mal nachschauen. Da gibt es auch eine Reihe Herstellerlinks. Inwieweit die verfügbaren Daten nutzbar sind entzieht sich allerdings meiner Kenntniss.

Oder Du wartest auf den Start des EPLAN Data Portal (wird denke ich im laufe des Juni so weit sein). Dort werden sich zum Anfang schon eine Reihe Hersteller mit Makros, Artikeldaten mit/ohne Funktionsschablonen etc. finden lassen...

Und eine dritte Möglichkeit (bald vergessen). Eplan liefert eine Reihe Makros schon mit. Diese kann man zum aufbauen ähnlicher Makros recht gut nutzen...

Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Paradox (21 Juli 2012)

Hallo,

bzgl. Eplan habe ich auch eine Frage.
Leider zeichne ich nicht all zuviel mit Eplan, pflege nur Erweiterungen ein.

In einer Anlage haben wir nun zwei analoge Messsysteme 4...20mA (Turck) eingebaut.
Hat jemand zufällig ein Makro hierfür? 
Oder vll einfach nur ein "Bild" wie man sowas am besten im Elektroschaltplan darstellen kann?

Wäre echt super, vielen Dank schon vorsb für die Hilfe!

Gruß


----------



## UniMog (22 Juli 2012)

Oder vll einfach nur ein "Bild" wie man sowas am besten im Elektroschaltplan darstellen kann?


Nimm das aus dem Handbuch oder schreibe mal den Typ ..... Bestellnummer / Artikelnummer.......


----------



## DerMatze (28 Juli 2012)

sailor schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich soll in der Firma erstmals EPLAN P8 einsetzen. Wo gibt es (Download)eine brauchbare und ausgereifte Makrodatenbank, speziell auch für S7 - Baugruppen? Hab hier im Forum noch nichts entsprechendes gefunden.
> Gruß
> Sailor


Hallo,
zum Download gibts nix.
Ich habe (fälschlicherweise) die CAx Datan DVD von Siemens käuflich erworben. Diese ist leider nicht mehr für ePlan5 - deswegen für mich unbrauchbar.
Die DVD steht immernoch zum verkauf.
Bei interesse einfach melden oder hier klicken.

MfG
DerMatze


----------



## bgischel (28 Juli 2012)

OT (_nur zur Richtigstellung)_



DerMatze schrieb:


> ...zum Download gibts nix...


Das ist nicht (mehr) richtig.

Grundsätzlich stehen im Eplan Data Portal Makros diverser Hersteller zur Verfügung, mittlerweile auch Siemens und deren S7-Baugruppen (siehe Bildchen). Über die Qualität der Makros kann man streiten aber zur Verfügung stehen sie...


----------



## DerMatze (29 Juli 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe speziell an Siemens gedacht. Da gibts nur was fürn € :wink:.
Schön das es nun ein Portal für diverse Produktdaten gibt.

Gruß
DerMatze


----------



## RGerlach (30 Juli 2012)

DerMatze schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe speziell an Siemens gedacht. Da gibts nur was fürn € :wink:.
> Schön das es nun ein Portal für diverse Produktdaten gibt.
> ...




Neuerdings kann man in der Mall von Siemens für einen Artikel CAx-Daten abfragen. Teilweise sind dann auch ePLAN-Makros (P8) dabei. 

Ich habe z.B. S7-1200, Stern-Dreieck-Kombination und Sicherheitsschaltgerät abgerufen.

Nicht alle verfügbaren Artikel-Makros von Siemens sind im Data-Portal enthalten.

Grüße

Ralph


----------



## M&M Maschinenbau (17 Juni 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe mir auch Makrodaten von der Siemens Site runtergeladen. Leider bekomme ich den Import der EDZ-Dateien in Eplan nicht hin.
Es handelt sich um Makros einer 1214C  mit Analogeingangskarte SM1231 RTD und einem 7" Touchpanel KTP 700.
Anbei die Siemens Artikelnummern:

6GK7277-1AA10-0AA06ES7231-5PD32-0XB06ES7214-1AG40-0XB06AV2123-2GB03-0AX0
Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen? 
Oder die Daten vielleicht in Makrodateien (ema.ems.) umwandeln? 

Danke schon mal =) 
Gruß Markus


----------



## Schnitzel (17 Juni 2016)

Hallo,

schau mal hier:

https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/ww/de/view/48074331



Gruß Michael


----------



## M&M Maschinenbau (17 Juni 2016)

Hallo Michael,

Erstmal danke für deine schnelle Antwort.
Ich habe das genau so wie im Video beschrieben gemacht. 
Leider funktioniert es trozdem nicht. 
Ich glaube das es am EDZ-Importtool liegt. 
Ich muss mal die Versionen überprufen. 

Falls doch noch jemand konstruktive Vorschläge hat immer her damit =) 
Danke

Gruß 
Markus


----------



## stivi_d (20 Juni 2016)

Hallo Markus,

bei älteren Versionen musste das Importtool extra installiert werden.
Seit 2.2 ist es auf jeden fall in der Standartistallation enthalten.
Jedoch ist für die Nutzung ein Software & Service-Vetrag notwendig
(Lizenzumfang "EPLAN Data Portal" bzw. "EPLAN EDZ Format")

Du kannst aber aus dem .edz ein .zip machen, dann normal entpacken und den Artikel von Hand hinzufügen.


----------



## M&M Maschinenbau (21 Juni 2016)

Hallo Stivi_D,

Danke für deine Antwort. 
Ja ich hab  die 2.1 Version und eben das EDZ Tool bzw. das Data-Portal nicht dabei. 
Ist der Ablauf dann genau gleich?
Dienstprogramme> Artikelverwaltung > Extras > Artikel importieren.....usw.

Danke nochmals und sorry für die späte Rückmeldung.

Mfg 
Markus


----------



## stivi_d (22 Juni 2016)

Hallo Markus,

Wenn du die .edz-Datei in eine .zip-Datei umbenannt und danach entpackt hast, hast du zumindest bei Siemens einen "items"-Ordner und eine "manifest.xml".
Die "manifest.xml" brauchen wir nicht. Im "items"-Ordner gibt es Unterordner, die abhängig davon sind, was Siemens alles mitliefert.
Gibt es einen "macro-Ordner", so muss dessen Inhalt unter $(MD_MACROS) und hier dann immer bei der Meldung, dass der Ordner z.B. Siemens schon existiert, sagen, dass der Inhalt integriert werden soll.
Ebenso bei evtl. Bildern etc.
Danach einfach über Artikelverwaltung -> Extras -> Importieren mit Dateityp XML, Dateiname die *.part.xml aus dem partxml-Ordner und fertig. Ggf. auch noch die *.manufacturer.xml einlesen, wenn man den Hersteller noch nicht hat...

Ich hoffe, das war soweit verständlich.

Gruß
Stivi

P.S.:
Der $(MD_MACROS)-Ordner ist dieser: [Laufwerk]:\EPLAN\Systemstammdaten\Makros\[Firmenkennung]\


----------



## M&M Maschinenbau (22 Juni 2016)

Hallo Stivi,

danke für denn Tipp =) 
Ich werde das ganze bei nächster Gelegenheit testen. 

Wünsche noch einen schönen Tag

Lg Markus


----------



## Corona Erer-Lenz (22 Juli 2016)

Hallo,
Eplan P8 hat ab der Version 2.4 ein gut sortiertes Dataportal. Dabei kann man Schaltplanmakros und auch die dazu gehörigen Artikelstammdaten runterladen.
 Gruß Co


----------



## arne.pf (22 Juli 2016)

Du musst bei den Importen aus dem DataPortal nur aufpassen, dass dir diese nicht deine evtl. angepasst Makros überschreiben weil trotz der Anwahl nur neue Datensätze importieren überschreibt er das vorhandene Makro, das ist ziemlich ärgerlich wenn das erst nach ein paar Wochen auffällt ;-)


----------

